# Best HTPC Operating System/Software?



## rstev39147

I just build my HTPC and would like to know what the ideal OS is to run. Here's some details on my build:

Verizon FIOS
Avermedia M780 Combo PCI-E Tuner Card
Gigabyte UD3P
Intel E5200
Sapphire HD 4830
4GB Crucial Ballistix

I found this article and have the same exact HD cable box and tuner card this guy's using: http://www.hometoys.com/htinews/dec0.../cablecard.htm

Obviously he's using Vista but I was still wondering if that's the best bet...


----------



## encore018

Either Vista or you can try windows 7 beta if you can get your hands on a copy. They probobly have the best multimedia for pictures, movies, and music.


----------



## Enigma8750

I'm using the older XP media Center edition and I have enjoyed it except for the HD Audio support. If you use it, be sure to download and install the UAA Bus Driver from microsoft before you start installing drivers or you will be starting all over again if your using HD supported Video Cards. But all in all I have enjoyed it. Also put in a wireless PCI interface in the back for internet connectivity. Trust me you will love that feature.


----------



## davidmoore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rstev39147* 
I just build my HTPC and would like to know what the ideal OS is to run. Here's some details on my build:

Verizon FIOS
Avermedia M780 Combo PCI-E Tuner Card
Gigabyte UD3P
Intel E5200
Sapphire HD 4830
4GB Crucial Ballistix

I found this article and have the same exact HD cable box and tuner card this guy's using: http://www.hometoys.com/htinews/dec0.../cablecard.htm

Obviously he's using Vista but I was still wondering if that's the best bet...









Oh ****! You built in Verizon FIOS?!?!?!?!

I'm actually very envious of you, you bastard.


----------



## rstev39147

Haha...ok ok I should have mentioned the FIOS outside of the build list...but you see what I'm getting at. I do have a copy of Windows 7 but I just installed Vista. I'll test it out tomorrow...

Thanks for the advice...what would I need the wireless interface for? I guess I should have mentioned I wired my entire house with Cat 6. I also have two WRT54GLs for wireless throughout the house so I can pretty much get to any PC from any room...


----------



## davidmoore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rstev39147* 
Haha...ok ok I should have mentioned the FIOS outside of the build list...but you see what I'm getting at. I do have a copy of Windows 7 but I just installed Vista. I'll test it out tomorrow...

Thanks for the advice...what would I need the wireless interface for? I guess I should have mentioned I wired my entire house with Cat 6. I also have two WRT54GLs for wireless throughout the house so I can pretty much get to any PC from any room...

I think you're just bragging now...









Your goodies make me









I probably would have used a Cisco WAP instead of the Linksys' though.


----------



## dhrandy

My software:

OS: Vista Ultimate
DVR: Beyond TV
Frontend: XBMC (Atlantis)


----------



## RAFFY

Ubuntu is another great choice, that way you can customize it to your liking.


----------



## davidmoore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAFFY* 
Ubuntu is another great choice, that way you can customize it to your liking.

Yeah... Ubuntu video playback tears in high definition videos.


----------



## rstev39147

Hey guys,

Thanks for the help and suggestions so far. Watching live TV is a bit of a disappointment so far. I have ghosting/artifacting going on...is there something I can do about this?? Since the tuner card comes with an IR blaster and MCE downloads FIOSs guide, I was hoping to just watch all my TV through the HTPC. I'm not sure what to do


----------



## rstev39147

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davidmoore* 
I think you're just bragging now...









Your goodies make me









I probably would have used a Cisco WAP instead of the Linksys' though.

No no, I was just letting everyone know my setup! I was able to pick the Linksys routers up cheap ~$30 each and with tomato running on them, it's pretty sweet...


----------



## Kalel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rstev39147* 
Hey guys,

Thanks for the help and suggestions so far. Watching live TV is a bit of a disappointment so far. I have ghosting/artifacting going on...is there something I can do about this?? Since the tuner card comes with an IR blaster and MCE downloads FIOSs guide, I was hoping to just watch all my TV through the HTPC. I'm not sure what to do









Are you watching Live TV under the Vista Media Center interface? Are you using a cable feed to your tuner or Over the Air Antenna? I'm using an ATI 650 Express Tuner card and it works flawlessly with OTA Live TV. I used to have QAM but our QAM in Phoenix is flakey, stuttery and drops out often so I went OTA route.


----------



## Gruelius

Grab the windows 7 beta, the new mce kicks ass. only problem is forced codecs but that will go away soon (if it hasnt been removed in the RC allready).


----------



## ounderfla69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rstev39147* 

I found this article and have the same exact HD cable box and tuner card this guy's using: http://www.hometoys.com/htinews/dec0.../cablecard.htm

Obviously he's using Vista but I was still wondering if that's the best bet...









have you tried this with your system yet? how did it work?


----------

